# Team shirts



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

My gf surprised me and got some shirts made for my riding group "Team Too-Broke" .... origin of it is a bunch of my buddies ride wheelers and most of us are too poor to get new ones so we come up with this group haha. 

Anyways, she took my logo i originally made to a guy here in town who does graphics designs and screen printing and got him to put his touch on it and it turned out good  our wheeler names will be on front and logo on back (next batch of shirts the logo will fit more of the back.)

Let me know what you think, thanks! :bigok:
Original logo below:









*Front:*









*Back:*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks man!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea thanks guys  my group likes em too


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice! Looks good


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice... But whats up with the can of soup?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

LMAO ....my gf is sick and wanted a can of soup so when we got home i got it and layed my shirt down to take a picture ....didnt even realize it was in the picture honestly :34:


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the team shirt idea for riding. Wish my friends would do the same but can't get enough people to do so.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha yea man ...thanks! theres alot of groups out there just gotta be creative!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How's everybody make a logo?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I used photoshop


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I think I want to come up with something for a shirt.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

actually i drew it on paper first lol then worked my magic!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol you must have better skills than I do.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

My buddy has been kicking around the idea of having shirts made for when we attend events....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Lol you must have better skills than I do.


lmao if so, they aren't much better ...im still learning the ropes of photoshop!

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------



whitesuspect said:


> My buddy has been kicking around the idea of having shirts made for when we attend events....


thats the exact reason i did this so we could represent at events or mud parks when we all ride together!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'd like to come up with one for that and just think it would be cool


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Gimme some ideas lol i might can make something together


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'd like something with like a 4 wheeler splashing mud I gotta come up with something.


----------

